# Kubota 9540 3 point lift problem.



## MC-n-Ky (Jun 7, 2013)

Help Needed!!
I am a new Kubota owner and new to this forum, and here is my problem…. I recently purchased a used M9540, 4WD, ROPS, Sync-Shuttle 8x8 trans, with 270 hrs on the meter. I was cutting hay with an 8ft disc mower and after about an hour in the 3 pt arms would not work, however the Hyd cylinder and loader still worked fine. I shut the tractor off and the next morning the lift worked fine. The next day I used the 3pt tedder and after about an hour same problem…. Tractor cools off & lift works fine… So, I call the dealer and I am instructed to change the Hyd filers (2) remove and clean the check valves on top of the 3pt arms (3 of them). I do this and hook up my round baler the following day, after about an hour of bailing my arms will not work again and nothing is even hooked to them, but the hyd cylinders still work, and after the tractor cools off the arms work again.. Call the dealer again….. This time I am instructed to clean out the radiator and check the coolant. The Radiator was very dirty and it took some time to clean but the coolant level was fine... Sooooo, I go back to the field yesterday and the same thing happens… Lift is working fine, but after the tractor gets hot the lift quits working, but once the tractor cools everything is fine…. Has anyone ever heard of such a problem ?????
Thanks
MC


----------

